# Using a flatbed scanner with LR5



## Dunkinidaho (Jul 15, 2014)

Very recently switched from PSE to LR after 10 yrs. I began a scanning project last winter with my Epson V700 flatbed and PSE10. I still have about 300 very old blk & wht photos to scan. What, if anything, is different about using LR vs PSE when scanning. I don't believe I saw an import from scanner in the "get photos" heading.

thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jul 15, 2014)

File types that open with PSE are TIFF , JPEG etc.  File types that open With LR are LR catalogs (*.LRCAT).  You will need to create the TIFF or JPEG first with the scanner software or TWAIN software like PSE.  Then you can import the resulting image file into LR.  You can set up LR to auto-import from a watched folder and write your scanned image file to that folder


----------



## Dunkinidaho (Jul 15, 2014)

clee01l said:


> File types that open with PSE are TIFF , JPEG etc.  File types that open With LR are LR catalogs (*.LRCAT).  You will need to create the TIFF or JPEG first with the scanner software or TWAIN software like PSE.  Then you can import the resulting image file into LR.  You can set up LR to auto-import from a watched folder and write your scanned image file to that folder



Thanks Clee, I would have skrewed this project up right from the get go. I'll make the adjustments and get started.

Brian


----------

